# Cmon Tisenberg --- lets see those polls!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Cmon Tuba! 

Andy


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

crud.... what were they. I forget now. But on a response in general... :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Let me ponder and see if I can remember.


----------

